# Oil Gauge Lights



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just as I pulled into work this morning, the oil gauge between the tach and speedometer flashed. First it was "oil pressure" warning, and then it flashed for the "Oil Filter Replacement". Would this happen because of low levels of oil? Any other ideas?

I gotta go out and check it out.


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh yea, its a 09 Murano LE


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

I figured it out. My mechanic must have set up the maintanence reminders and when it popped up, I was alarmed. My bad!


----------

